# Sockel Guide auf Buffed verschwunden?!?



## Dr. House (5. März 2010)

Hi,

es gab einen Artikel auf buffed, wo in Tabellen Form zu jeder Klasse mit der jeweiligen Skillung die besten epic Juwelen der Kategorie rot,blaub und gelb aufgeführt war.

Wo finde ich diesen Artikel?

Danke euch

cYa

House


----------



## Funstyle (5. März 2010)

Den würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht suchen.

Absolut untauglich. Wenn du etwas über Sockelung und dergleichen für deine Klasse/Skillung suchst, lies dir lieber die Stickies in den Foren durch.


MFG


----------



## bluewhiteangel (5. März 2010)

Ich hatt den auch mal gesucht um zu schaun welches Juwirezept ich mir vielleicht zum "am meisten Kohle machen" anschaff. Hab den leider auch nimmer gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nagut, schade, dass der so untauglich ist... Danke @Funstyle^^


----------



## Funstyle (5. März 2010)

Immer wieder gerne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (5. März 2010)

bluewhiteangel schrieb:


> Ich hatt den auch mal gesucht um zu schaun welches Juwirezept ich mir vielleicht zum "am meisten Kohle machen" anschaff. Hab den leider auch nimmer gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kann ich dir evtl. weiterhelfen.
Auf meinem Realm (Forscherliga) habe ich am meisten mit dem ZM+Wille (Geläuterter Schreckensstein), Stärke (Klobiger Kardinalsrubin), Intelligenz (Der gelbe- mir fällt der Name gerade aber nicht ein) und wenn eine neue PvP Season beginnt ist ZM+Zauberdurchschlag (Geheimnissvoller Schreckensstein) immer sehr gefragt. Ebenso ist der Rüstungsdurchschlagsstein (roter- komme nicht auf den Namen) immer mal wieder gefragt.
Ob das auch bei dir zutrifft, kann ich nicht sagen. Schau einfach mal, was die Leute am meisten auf deinem Server suchen (hab ich zu Anfang auch so gemacht) und hol dir dann die Rezepte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (5. März 2010)

Ob der Guide was taugt, sei mal dahingestellt. Hier ist auf alle Fälle mal der Link dazu:

Verzauberungs- und Edelstein-Guide


----------

